# Help with old kit wood stove please



## biggkidd (Aug 16, 2012)

Guy was throwing this old kit stove away.



I thought that was because the legs were loose and a hinge pin was broke but now I am not sure. I fixed the legs and hinge. Then tried lighting a fire in it before we brought it it the house. No go with oak kindling and fire starter sticks. First couple inches would burn then just go out. I got to looking around and found this heat shield that looks like it was put in backward.



You see the opening at the top of the box there. Its right over the door and air intake. So how could the fire burn right? The way it is the air comes in and out the front area of the fire box. Should that shield have been turned the other way?

Thanks 

Larry


----------



## CurtisWilliams (Mar 14, 2005)

I am unable to see in your pic if it has a flue pipe. In any fireplace or wood stove a flue pipe is required to provide a draft. Without a draft, a fire will starve for O2 and quickly die.

I love the embossing/relief on the panel. What a find!


----------



## biggkidd (Aug 16, 2012)

double post


----------



## biggkidd (Aug 16, 2012)

Thanks in the bottom pic last post the flue pipe is the round 5" nipple on the lower right. 

Well the stove is now in my house and doing a great job! I turned things around a bit and changed it to a 6" flue. Its all cleaned up and painted flat black.







As you can see we also made insulated chimney pipe. We used 6" flue R19 insulation and 8" pipe then tried to paint it off white. I say tried cause I only got one coat on the wind was blowing like mad and just 21*.

The good news is its been colder than normal and plenty warm in here using about 1/10 of the wood the other heater we have uses.

I will also say this is a hard way to fix up an old stove, welding all thase seams took forever and burned lots of wire. 

Larry


----------



## biggkidd (Aug 16, 2012)

Oops forgot to add we also put fire brick in the stove and tossed the metal heat deflectors. Had to notch and cut quite a few bricks. The inside of the stove is small 9.5 in. x 24 in. with the bricks in but burns great for about 6 hours overnight. Best of all I no longer have to run out every 4 hours to fill the wood hog in the rain, snow, COLD. 

Larry


----------



## Roadking (Oct 8, 2009)

Looks nice, great find and recovery.

Matt


----------

